
Ask HN: Good text-based games like “A dark room” or “Dwarf fortress”? - simonebrunozzi
I am doing some research around the simplest game interface (but the game doesn&#x27;t have to be simple!), mostly strategy games but other types might work too.<p>A great example is &quot;A dark room&quot;. Another example (although it&#x27;s a bit too complex for what I&#x27;m researching) would be Dwarf fortress.<p>Any other intriguing games that you can share?<p>Also, if you were to build such a game from scratch, what languages&#x2F;platforms would you use? e.g. &quot;A dark room&quot; is open source and uses mostly Javascript [0].<p>Thanks for any suggestion!<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;doublespeakgames&#x2F;adarkroom
======
Kototama
What a cool question.

I know Brogue
([https://sites.google.com/site/broguegame/](https://sites.google.com/site/broguegame/)).
It's similar to Nethack but with a more user-friendly UI. The game has less
depth than Nethack but the enemies AIs are supposed to be more developed.

There is also Caves of Qud
([http://www.cavesofqud.com/](http://www.cavesofqud.com/)) in this subculture.

There are also old games that are only textual:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossal_Cave_Adventure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossal_Cave_Adventure)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Fantastic, thanks for the tip :)

------
thesuperbigfrog
Nethack ([https://www.nethack.org/](https://www.nethack.org/)) is a favorite
classic and quite a challenging game.

